# Amp Wire instalation



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

I need to Install a amp Wire in my truck. Its for My alpine stereo i am installing. where would i drill in the firewall to run the wire without Screwing something up.Or does it matter where i drill? are there any wires in between the walls? 95 hardbody V6 4x4 KC


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Werewolfmage said:


> I need to Install a amp Wire in my truck. Its for My alpine stereo i am installing. where would i drill in the firewall to run the wire without Screwing something up.Or does it matter where i drill? are there any wires in between the walls? 95 hardbody V6 4x4 KC


well on my car i drilled a small hole about 1/2 to an inch away from where the steering columb goes through the fire wall just make sure there isnt any wires or hoses where you drill.there arnt any wires between the walls that i kno of just pull the carpet up and look around.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> well on my car i drilled a small hole about 1/2 to an inch away from where the steering columb goes through the fire wall just make sure there isnt any wires or hoses where you drill.there arnt any wires between the walls that i kno of just pull the carpet up and look around.



After I asked the question I found a Hole on my firewall Blocked with 2 bolts and a plate. and i looked under the driverside and there is nothing there. woohoo. I dont know why i didnt see this before. So i guess this weekend I will run my amp wire instaid of running it through the passenger side door between the fender. this means i can upgrade my older alpine with a nice new model now. Sweet. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Werewolfmage said:


> of running it through the passenger side door between the fender.


check it frequentlly because opening and closing the door will pinch the wire and if it cuts through the insulation, you can get screwed pretty bad.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> check it frequentlly because opening and closing the door will pinch the wire and if it cuts through the insulation, you can get screwed pretty bad.


Ohh the wire is fine. the door doesnt Touch it. the Seals do. plus i am removing the wire to run through the firewall this weekend.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Werewolfmage said:


> Ohh the wire is fine. the door doesnt Touch it. the Seals do. plus i am removing the wire to run through the firewall this weekend.


. I forgot to re post . A few weeks ago I found a hole. Its on the drivers side. It has 2 bolts on it . i removed the bolts and it was a half dollar sized hole there. so i just ran My Wires there.


----------

